# Setting basic compiler



## sossego (Oct 27, 2013)

[file said:
			
		

> /usr/ports/UPDATING:8-16]20131008:
> AFFECT: all users
> AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



Default version of /usr/bin/clang is 3.3 with 3.4 existing in /usr/ports/lang/clang-devel. What would be the proper value?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 28, 2013)

Is your aim to use the latest and most shiny clang, and is that the reason you want to set clang 3.4 as default? A bit perverted, but I think it can be done by setting in the relevant (host vs Poudriere) make.conf:

```
FAVORITE_COMPILER=clang
COMPILER_VERSION= 3.4
```
See /usr/ports/Mk/Uses/compiler.mk


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 28, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> Default version of /usr/bin/clang is 3.3 with 3.4 existing in /usr/ports/lang/clang-devel. What would be the proper value?


I see what you're aiming at here. That description basically says that it will always try to use Clang 3.4, which is a bit off in my opinion. Nicely spotted!

At first I'd say the proper value here would be to install lang/clang and not mess with the development version on a production system (which is also what I did on my system).

But just to be sure I checked the Makefile of lang/clang and guess what?


```
DEPRECATED=     Migrate to devel/clang32 or newer
EXPIRATION_DATE=        2013-11-04
```
So my suggestion as to the 'proper' way would be to install lang/clang33 and leave the FAVOURITE_COMPILER out of your make.conf since clang will be preferred by default anyway.


----------

